# Can you identify these antique cameras?



## Pintoleite (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to the forum, this is my first post, sorry if it's in the wrong place, i thought this was the ideal category to post.

So, I am making an article about a movie, more specifically, about the penthouse of a character in the movie, Oldboy (2003).
I am identifying everything of the penthouse, dimensions, furniture, materials, ornaments and decoration.

I took screenshots of every angle possible of the cameras, in order to identify them. I need the names and model, so later i can 3D model these cameras.
So, who is an expert in antique photography?

1-
2-
3-
4-
5-
6-
7- Rolleiflex
rest-

http://s10.postimg.org/5jw8cqwpl/Cameras_woojin_identify.png

Thanks! :hail:

By the way, if you do not know this movie, it's one of the greatest asian movies made, from South Korea, if you have seen it, you know what I mean: Oldboy (2003)


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 3, 2014)

I think you might get few responses because the images are indistinct and there are so many cameras that are quite similar.

Sorry,


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 4, 2014)

I can't make out a lot from the photos and I'm not familiar with the large view (wooden box) cameras to identify any. I see what looks like a Kodak Brownie Bulls Eye to the left on the shelf, which is a midcentury 'faux' TLR. 

If I take off my glasses and look up close! - then I can see what look like various viewfinders and/or rangefinders; there were similar looking cameras made by different manufacturers in that era. Besides those, to the left on the shelf sitting up a little higher I see some sort of black 'folder'. To the right I think I see the top of a Spartus press flash camera (has a round flashholder built-in on top of the camera whereas most were attached separately). I see one that could be an Argus C something-or-other? maybe? to the far right on the shelf. 

In the right foreground I see the one the OP described as a Rollei and looks like a Rolleiflex or Rolleicord TLR - edit - but looks somewhat too like a Voigtlander Brillant... or a Ciroflex? just can't tell. To the left of that looks like a medium format camera of some sort, and to the right of that a camera that looks something like a Kodak Tourist or - I can't think what else it reminds me of.

Many of them look familiar but seem like they could be any one of a number of cameras that look similar and were mostly made in the early to mid 20th century. The wooden view cameras could probably be older than that.


----------

